# gravel vacs!



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Which type of gravel vac is mostly preffered among pf.com members? Also, When you do your water changes, how do you get 78 - 82 degree water back in the tank without guestimating the temp of the water? especially without the water being stabilized, etc.

thanks a lot peeps,
-pat


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

best gravel vac is the one attached to the python in my opinion.

As for temp, I only guestimate, when if rains in the wild the rain isn't the same exact temp as the water in the river/lake.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Whichever suits u!! Guestimate the water temp!!!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

So after the you change the water out do you re-stabilize it?

-pat

P.S.
thanks a lot for everything peeps!


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

python is the dogs nuts when it comes to cleaning the tank.
don't worry about the water temp, My tanks usually drop about 5 degrees when i do a 25% change but it'll level out soon after


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks guys!

-pat


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I prefer the Python!!! Its quick and easy to use and no more messes from using pails. As for water temp. I place my thermometer close to where the water is coming out and if there is a temperature change I adjust accordingly (temp drops I turn up the hot water a little bit)


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks a lot guys you really helped out a lot.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Python all the way...50 footer...
as far as the temp...
Kinda adament about it so what I do is look at the temp in my tank , and I have another temp gauge by the sink I warm the water up and stick it in a clear not thick container and i look at the temp...
when it gets to the temp it needs to be I then fill up my tank always watching to see if its too hot or cold...but i am only doing 15 to 25 % every weekend..
I am sure its more time consuming and I am not saying do it this way , this is just the way I do it ... :smile:


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

PYTHON!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Python all the way...50 footer...
> as far as the temp...
> Kinda adament about it so what I do is look at the temp in my tank , and I have another temp gauge by the sink I warm the water up and stick it in a clear not thick container and i look at the temp...
> when it gets to the temp it needs to be I then fill up my tank always watching to see if its too hot or cold...but i am only doing 15 to 25 % every weekend..
> I am sure its more time consuming and I am not saying do it this way , this is just the way I do it ... :smile:


 Myself also


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

The one that I use to vacum and do water changes is the " Python'' it work super good.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

python rocks although i have only used it one time









i got the 50 footer and it rocks


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

awesome...will be getting that one soon  real soon. any sites you peeps prefer ordering all your stuff from? thanks!

-pat


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> awesome...will be getting that one soon  real soon. any sites you peeps prefer ordering all your stuff from? thanks!
> 
> -pat


 i always order from bigalsonline.com, and i use a python as well.

Joe


----------

